# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Xin giúp đỡ Mach3 hay bị treo

## AnyWay360

Xin chào tất cả ae trong diễn đàn, sau khi lắp và test thử con CNC router DIY thì mình bị tình trạng như sau mong ae góp ý kiến giùm mình :
- Trường hợp 1:  Lúc đầu chỉ test 1 đoạn G-code ngắn < 200 dòng , máy chạy cắt bình thường ko có gì, nhưng khi nạp 1 đoạn code mười mấy ngàn dòng (gỗ 3d) thì bắt đầu có hiện tượng lúc thì chạy được một nửa (tầm 4k dòng) , lúc thì nhìu hơn đc 10 k dòng thì chương trình Mach3 bị treo (Not Responding) , motor đang quay mà đứng yên ko di chuyển nữa => mình vẫn thao tác tắt chương trình Mach3 xong mở lên lại , có lúc thì nhận usb có lúc thì treo , mở vài lần thì đc.
- Trường hợp 2: chạy mười mấy ngàn dòng như trường hợp 1 nhưng có lúc máy tính ko nhận chuột và bàn phím (mình dùng chuột và bán phím wireless) , ko thao tác được gì trên máy tính nên ko kiểm tra được Mach3 đang đứng hay ko, cắm chuột và bàn phím khác vào thì PC cũng ko nhận. Nhưng nhấn nút nguồn thì PC nó vẫn hiển thị thông báo hỏi có tắt nóng mấy soft đang mở hay ko.

Mình cũng có thử vài trường hợp sau khi nghiên cứu trên diễn đàn cách xử lý bị nhiễu :
- Lúc chạy ko bật spindle , chỉ để X, Y, Z di chuyển theo chương trình, thì thử vài chương trình đều mười mấy ngàn dòng , Mach3 chạy vẫn ngon lành, từ đầu đến cuối , sau đó mình thử bật spindle để n=13.000 v/p , cho chạy trên ko khí thì sẽ bị trường hợp 1 hoặc 2.
- Thử nối đất biến tần, rút hết dây usb chỉ để lại 1 cục reciver của chuột + bàn phím , 1 sợi usb type A-B nối với mạch Mach3 nhưng tình huống vẫn ko khá hơn.

Thông tin máy mình như sau:
- Mạch mach3 V2 , sử dụng USB type A-B
- PC cài OS windows 7 64bit , CPU Xeon E5-2678V3 , Ram 48gb ECC ( 16gb*3) , SSD NVME 256gb
- Motor: Ezi-servo-PR-60L-A

----------


## AnyWay360

Mình xin bố sung một số hình ảnh cho dễ nhìn :
như hình dưới là mạch Mach3 và biến tần được tách ra để tránh nhiễu , để bật spindle thì có 1 công tắc ngoài , nhấn là bật biến tần và spindle quay với số vòng set sẵn.



mong ae xem giúp mình. Thanks

----------


## nhatson

> Xin chào tất cả ae trong diễn đàn, sau khi lắp và test thử con CNC router DIY thì mình bị tình trạng như sau mong ae góp ý kiến giùm mình :
> - Trường hợp 1:  Lúc đầu chỉ test 1 đoạn G-code ngắn < 200 dòng , máy chạy cắt bình thường ko có gì, nhưng khi nạp 1 đoạn code mười mấy ngàn dòng (gỗ 3d) thì bắt đầu có hiện tượng lúc thì chạy được một nửa (tầm 4k dòng) , lúc thì nhìu hơn đc 10 k dòng thì chương trình Mach3 bị treo (Not Responding) , motor đang quay mà đứng yên ko di chuyển nữa => mình vẫn thao tác tắt chương trình Mach3 xong mở lên lại , có lúc thì nhận usb có lúc thì treo , mở vài lần thì đc.
> - Trường hợp 2: chạy mười mấy ngàn dòng như trường hợp 1 nhưng có lúc máy tính ko nhận chuột và bàn phím (mình dùng chuột và bán phím wireless) , ko thao tác được gì trên máy tính nên ko kiểm tra được Mach3 đang đứng hay ko, cắm chuột và bàn phím khác vào thì PC cũng ko nhận. Nhưng nhấn nút nguồn thì PC nó vẫn hiển thị thông báo hỏi có tắt nóng mấy soft đang mở hay ko.
> 
> Mình cũng có thử vài trường hợp sau khi nghiên cứu trên diễn đàn cách xử lý bị nhiễu :
> - Lúc chạy ko bật spindle , chỉ để X, Y, Z di chuyển theo chương trình, thì thử vài chương trình đều mười mấy ngàn dòng , Mach3 chạy vẫn ngon lành, từ đầu đến cuối , sau đó mình thử bật spindle để n=13.000 v/p , cho chạy trên ko khí thì sẽ bị trường hợp 1 hoặc 2.
> - Thử nối đất biến tần, rút hết dây usb chỉ để lại 1 cục reciver của chuột + bàn phím , 1 sợi usb type A-B nối với mạch Mach3 nhưng tình huống vẫn ko khá hơn.
> 
> Thông tin máy mình như sau:
> ...


nguyên nhân e là nằm ở chỗ cái mạch USB mach3, thử vs mạch ethernet mach3 em nghỉ se ổn hơn

b.r

----------

AnyWay360

----------


## AnyWay360

> nguyên nhân e là nằm ở chỗ cái mạch USB mach3, thử vs mạch ethernet mach3 em nghỉ se ổn hơn
> 
> b.r


Thank a @nhatson đã góp ý ,  nhưng với tình hình hiện tại em muốn khắc phục đỡ đã, vì em cũng mới tập tành nên chưa rành lắm, khi nào thấy ổn hơn mới dám nâng cấp lên

----------


## Gamo

Mình cũng đoán bác bị treo là do dùng BoB USB. Bác mua usb isolator xem có khắc phục được không?

Nhiều bác bạn mình sử dụng các bob usb bị treo nửa chừng lắm. Thấy lũ trên CNCZone cũng than phiền về BoB USB. Bản thân nhà sản xuất bob SmoothStepper cũng recommend nên dùng bob ethernet thay vì usb.

Nếu bác đã từng viết firmware cho usb protocol thì sẽ thấy là usb protocol hơi chuối, ko có error recovery, firmware ko lo chuyện đó thì treo là bình thường. Bản thân usb cũng không có isolate nên dễ bị ảnh hưởng bởi noise.

Nếu bác là lính mới, LPT vừa rẻ vừa ổn định.

----------

AnyWay360

----------


## nhatson

> Thank a @nhatson đã góp ý ,  nhưng với tình hình hiện tại em muốn khắc phục đỡ đã, vì em cũng mới tập tành nên chưa rành lắm, khi nào thấy ổn hơn mới dám nâng cấp lên


có những thứ ko khắc phục được, chỉ có đập đi xây lại thaoi  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Mình cũng đoán bác bị treo là do dùng BoB USB. Bác mua usb isolator xem có khắc phục được không?
> 
> Nhiều bác bạn mình sử dụng các bob usb bị treo nửa chừng lắm. Thấy lũ trên CNCZone cũng than phiền về BoB USB. Bản thân nhà sản xuất bob SmoothStepper cũng recommend nên dùng bob ethernet thay vì usb.
> 
> Nếu bác đã từng viết firmware cho usb protocol thì sẽ thấy là usb protocol hơi chuối, ko có error recovery, firmware ko lo chuyện đó thì treo là bình thường. Bản thân usb cũng không có isolate nên dễ bị ảnh hưởng bởi noise.
> 
> Nếu bác là lính mới, LPT vừa rẻ vừa ổn định.


china giò cũng làm ethernet roài có điều vài chịu lận

----------


## AnyWay360

> Mình cũng đoán bác bị treo là do dùng BoB USB. Bác mua usb isolator xem có khắc phục được không?
> 
> Nhiều bác bạn mình sử dụng các bob usb bị treo nửa chừng lắm. Thấy lũ trên CNCZone cũng than phiền về BoB USB. Bản thân nhà sản xuất bob SmoothStepper cũng recommend nên dùng bob ethernet thay vì usb.
> 
> Nếu bác đã từng viết firmware cho usb protocol thì sẽ thấy là usb protocol hơi chuối, ko có error recovery, firmware ko lo chuyện đó thì treo là bình thường. Bản thân usb cũng không có isolate nên dễ bị ảnh hưởng bởi noise.
> 
> Nếu bác là lính mới, LPT vừa rẻ vừa ổn định.


em có dạo 1 vòng tìm hiểu thì thấy có loại USB Isolator này là tạm ổn nhất : 


còn có những loại khác mà tiền còn mắc hơn mua cái mạch Ethernet Mach3.

Nhưng mà sợi cap USB em đang dùng thì 2 đầu cũng có chống nhiễu rồi, như hình :


vậy thì khả năng thành công cao ko a nếu e thêm 1 con USB Isolator ? : PC -> USB Isolator -> cáp USB -> BoB 
em là lính mới nên ko rành lắm, mày mò đổi sang LPT mà ko ai hướng dẫn thực tế cũng căng, sai 1 ly đi 1 dàn thì chết  :Big Grin:

----------


## AnyWay360

> có những thứ ko khắc phục được, chỉ có đập đi xây lại thaoi


haiz em mày mò 2 ngày rồi, chưa khắc phục đc tình hình, nếu ko thể cải thiện chắc phải ráng đầu tư cái mạch Ethernet Mach3, nhưng mà về đấu dây thì e chịu  :Frown: 
ko biết là e có thể dò dây từ cái Mach3 USB rồi đấu tương tự cho thằng Ethernet ko anh?

----------


## AnyWay360

em nhớ 1 chi tiết quan trọng là khi ko bật spindle thì cỡ nào chạy cũng ok, e đợi nó chạy 1 chương trình mấy tiếng cũng ok , chỉ khi bật spindle thì mới có vấn đề.
em không biết là h em tách cái biến tần đặt xa ra, hoặc làm gì đó để tránh ảnh hưởng tới BoB đc ko anh @nhatson @Gamo ?

----------


## nhatson

tháo tung ra đi dây điện lại
move biến tần ra xa
chỉnh chọt thông số btần
thay day usb siêu xịn
diy là niềm dui 2 ngày thôi đã chán ah?

b.r

----------

AnyWay360

----------


## AnyWay360

> tháo tung ra đi dây điện lại
> move biến tần ra xa
> chỉnh chọt thông số btần
> thay day usb siêu xịn
> diy là niềm dui 2 ngày thôi đã chán ah?
> 
> b.r



thank bác, để em thử xem ổn ko. em không chán mà là em mày mò qoài nó chưa ra được vấn đề, phải kiếm người tâm sư học đạo  :Big Grin:

----------


## AnyWay360

e đã giải quyết được vấn đề, lắp thêm lọc nhiễu là hết bị. Cảm ơn mọi người đã tư vấn nhé

----------

